#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Pacific Islands Travel Forum >  >  problems with the chinese in Fiji

## Phuketrichard

Personally the way China seeks expansion and to take over disgusts me.
Look at what they are doing in Cambodia?
now what they tried inn Fuji





https://www.theguardian.com/global-d...resort-in-fiji

----------


## Maanaam

Ahhh, Fiji. Yeah, it's bloody disgusting. I've been following this story for a few months. A TV current affairs crew (NZ) got harrassed and then arrested (corruption much?) trying to cover the story. The cvnts are blocking the locals from their own land, have destroyed a pristine reef, and keep on defying the law.
I'm really surprised the locals haven't taken matters into their own hands.

----------


## Hugh Cow

OMO will be along to extol the benefits shortly. Or explain how it is a secret U.S. shelf company used by the CIA to discredit China.

----------


## Latindancer

Those Chinky pricks really need their arses kicked good and hard. What utter arrogance !

----------


## Luigi

Thought this was an _Eating at a shopping mall_ complaint at first. 


Sure, in 200 years it will be China Versus the Muslims to see who will rule the World.

----------


## Jordon

Nah Whities are tougher. Chinks and Muzzies are cowards.

----------


## panama hat

> Sure, in 200 years it will be China Versus the Muslims to see who will rule the World.


Considering China has roughly 30 million Muslims . . . 




> Nah Whities are tougher. Chinks and Muzzies are cowards.


Ha!  I'd love to see the logic behind that, but just look at numbers . . . pure and simple.  Billions and billions


(And then there's the matter of one being an ethnicity, the other a faith)

----------


## panama hat

> Personally the way China seeks expansion and to take over disgusts me.


As opposed to the way western nations have been doing it for centuries?

The world's balance is changing and not being in control is a bitch

----------


## Jordon

> Considering China has roughly 30 million Muslims . . . 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I'd love to see the logic behind that, but just look at numbers . . . pure and simple.  Billions and billions
> 
> 
> (And then there's the matter of one being an ethnicity, the other a faith)


Numbers don't matter. Russia and US as a team can wipe out anyone.

----------


## Cujo

> Numbers don't matter. Russia and US as a team can wipe out anyone.


Things change.

----------


## Jordon

> Things change.


You'll be dead. Not your concern anyway. I doubt the yanks or Russians will be weak though. Would take a lot for a power shift.

----------


## sabang

*Chinese resort developer Freesoul fined $650,000 for damaging Fijian mangroves and reef*








A Chinese company that dug a channel through mangroves and a coral reef to provide access to a multi-million-dollar resort and casino development on a Fijian island has been fined $FJ1 million ($650,000) by the High Court in Suva.

*Key points:*


The company was found guilty in April last year of two counts of undertaking unauthorised development on Malolo islandJustice Daniel Goundar said there was "no comparable case in Fiji" for sentencing purposesThe company plans to proceed with the development


In the landmark judgment handed down on Thursday, Justice Daniel Goundar also ordered Freesoul Real Estate Development to pay a $FJ1.4 million bond, refundable once the damage had been remediated. 
The company was found guilty in April last year of two counts of undertaking unauthorised development on Malolo, a tourist island in Fiji's west, where it removed mangrove trees and destroyed extensive parts of a reef to create the boat channel.
Justice Goundar said the company had "caused substantial harm to the environment" and the sentence reflected the "community's disapproval for the offender's lack of respect for the environment".
He added there was "no comparable case in Fiji" for sentencing purposes. 
"The offender had no regard for the marine life and corals that existed in the area where the channel was dug," he said. 
"The structural damage done to the area is irreversible."
While the affected areas could not be restored to their natural states, he said the damage could be mitigated with works with an estimated cost of about $FJ1.3 million.


Freesoul's lawyer David Toganivalu told the ABC the company had not yet decided whether it would appeal the judgment.
"Definitely they want to start the project again," Mr Toganivalu said. 
"They will need to work with the Department of Environment to see how to rehabilitate the place again."
"The fine was a bit too high, but that was to be expected," he added.
Local media quoted Environment Minister Mahendra Reddy as saying the case would serve as a deterrent to other developers failing to comply with environment laws.

*'Surprised and happy'*

Navrin Fox, an Australian who has a long-term lease on land neighbouring the development site and who had raised concerns about Freesoul, said he was "surprised and happy" the fine was substantial. 
"It's good to see the Fijian government and the court system standing up for what's right," he said.
"I think that they could go one step further and cancel Freesoul's lease, because they have shown negligence. 
"To dig that much reef out and to dump it in front of our lease land and do that without any authority to do it is just pure negligence, and they knew what they were doing."
*New Zealand journalists set free with apology from Fiji PM*

Fiji's Prime Minister apologises for the arrests, saying "rogue" police officers were to blame, and praising media for exposing a Chinese company's "illegal environmental destruction".





Read more


Wildlife Conservation Society Melanesia director Stacy Jupiter also welcomed the sentence but she too said the fine did not go far enough.
"This bond of $FJ1.4 million isn't going to be nearly enough to cover the restoration," she said.
"You'll never be able to get back the value of services that has been lost because this channel has been created.
"It takes reefs hundreds to thousands of years to be able to build structures of the size and scale of which they've destroyed and so you can't rehabilitate this.
"No amount of money can rehabilitate what's been taken away."
The story was brought to national and international attention in 2019 when three New Zealand journalists were arrested after being denied an interview with the director of the company Freesoul at its offices in the capital, Suva.
They spent the night on the floor of a Fijian police station before being released the following day with the Prime Minister Frank Bainimarama apologising for their treatment.


Chinese resort developer Freesoul fined $650,000 for damaging Fijian mangroves and reef - ABC News

----------


## panama hat

To keep on the serious route, sabang, have you seen what they've done to Cambodia, specifically Sihanoukville and the surrounding area?  It is incredibly horrendous.  I was there a few years ago, posted a pic thread here, was offered a consulting gig but didn't like the Mainland Chinese management style and expectations but, even more,  would not want to stay there.

----------


## DrWilly

The problem with Chinese development everywhere!

----------

